# Zelda Reorchestrated



## SalieriIsInnocent

A group of 20 something year old Zelda fans who call themselves "ZREO", have dedicated their time to recreating the music in every Zelda game, with modern digital technology.

From what I have gathered, they use programs, keyboards and samples of real instruments to make these soundtracks sound as if a full scale orchestra is playing them, while keeping the integrity of the original tracks.

I personally have 5 of their soundtracks, and I love them all.

They sound great, though some sound obviously fake. They aren't perfect, but they are enjoyable.

Here is their listen page, it has what they have done so far. They are still completing the soundtracks, so if you can't find your favorite Zelda song, it will come.

http://www.zreomusic.com/listen

They also go back and perfect some (less enjoyable) tracks.


----------



## jurianbai

Those are greats. Mostly i take the nostalgic value, the music itself are typical RPG soundtrack, music from recent FF series or Tales series is even more serious.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

jurianbai said:


> Those are greats. Mostly i take the nostalgic value, the music itself are typical RPG soundtrack, music from recent FF series or Tales series is even more serious.


That's what drew me to it. I have a sweetspot for these songs. I do agree about Final Fantasies newer music, it is wonderful.


----------

